# I just bought a........



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I did it. I bought a used 24' plank :thumbup: today. 20" wide :thumbup:. Paid $400 . This guy also has 3 aluminium poles and pumps with back shelf part thingy. $525 each 24' section. He also has tons of scaffolding sections with braces and planks and adjustable feet he is planning on selling. 

Poles and pumps next week I'm thinking. He doesn't have them listed or advertised so chances of him selling it all is slim.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Now wait a minute CD...you said you couldn't buy any more tools. Now this?

Take that back and buy a table saw.

To answer your question: I got a used rolling scaffold and 12' adjustable plank for 100.00 today.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I did it. I bought a used 24' plank :thumbup: today. 20" wide :thumbup:. Paid $400 . This guy also has 3 aluminium poles and pumps with back shelf part thingy. $525 each 24' section. He also has tons of scaffolding sections with braces and planks and adjustable feet he is planning on selling.
> 
> Poles and pumps next week I'm thinking. He doesn't have them listed or advertised so chances of him selling it all is slim.


Nice score, CD. For those high-prep jobs, I think you'll find that stuff incredibly handy.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Good deal CD. I've been stocking up on exterior tools too even though I don't do that much exterior work nowadays but nice to have especially when you get a good price like you did.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When it comes to ladders and planks, there is never TOO MUCH.

Good going Dave. You will SOOOO appreciate them in short order. Nothing like a SAFE platform from which to work


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> Now wait a minute CD...you said you couldn't buy any more tools. Now this?
> 
> Take that back and buy a table saw.
> 
> To answer your question: I got a used rolling scaffold and 12' adjustable plank for 100.00 today.


:whistling2: Bought one this past Monday :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

No way could I pass up on that price.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

What is even better CD is your pricing your jobs right so you can grow :thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

RPF is right!
Good to hear biz is producing enough to reinvest.:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> RPF is right!
> Good to hear biz is producing enough to reinvest.:thumbup:


We are at that fine line drawn in the sand. No more purchases unless it's a smoking good deal.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> We are at that fine line drawn in the sand. No more purchases unless it's a smoking good deal.


Oh, oh, the voice of reason. 

Looks like Carly has hacked into the PT account!

J/k


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> Now wait a minute CD...you said you couldn't buy any more tools. Now this?
> 
> Take that back and buy a table saw.
> 
> To answer your question: I got a used rolling scaffold and 12' adjustable plank for 100.00 today.


No we are not buying a chop saw next. :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Oh, oh, the voice of reason.
> 
> Looks like Carly has hacked into the PT account!
> 
> J/k


If I had it my way we would have pumps, poles, scaffolding, full line of Festool and so much more.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> No we are not buying a chop saw next. :whistling2:


I bought the dual compound mitre first and the table saw about 2 weeks later. Both are worth their weight in gold while doing cosmetic repairs to exteriors. 

Next up for you might be a multi-tool if you don't have one already.
I burned through a few Rockwell Sonicrafters in the past decade before upgrading to the Fein. What a difference!

by the by, what's the heft on that 24' plank?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

nvm...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> I bought the dual compound mitre first and the table saw about 2 weeks later. Both are worth their weight in gold while doing cosmetic repairs to exteriors.
> 
> Next up for you might be a multi-tool if you don't have one already.
> I burned through a few Rockwell Sonicrafters in the past decade before upgrading to the Fein. What a difference!
> ...


It's a beast, I can move it by myself, even put it on the truck, but I'd rather not.

We joke that the three-man rating means that it takes three guys to move it.

Once it's installed, though, it's great. It's like working from the sidewalk.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> It's a beast, I can move it by myself, even put it on the truck, but I'd rather not.
> 
> We joke that the three-man rating means that it takes three guys to move it.
> 
> Once it's installed, though, it's great. It's like working from the sidewalk.


I have a 20' plank like that. My guys cry about setting it up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> I bought the dual compound mitre first and the table saw about 2 weeks later. Both are worth their weight in gold while doing cosmetic repairs to exteriors.
> 
> Next up for you might be a multi-tool if you don't have one already.
> I burned through a few Rockwell Sonicrafters in the past decade before upgrading to the Fein. What a difference!
> ...


Heavy lol. I had a hand loading it, unloading it on my own was ok. 2 people would make it much easier.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> I have a 20' plank like that. My guys cry about setting it up.


We wont be using this for another 2-3 weeks. I'm sure the complaints will roll out after we set it up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> I bought the dual compound mitre first and the table saw about 2 weeks later. Both are worth their weight in gold while doing cosmetic repairs to exteriors.
> 
> Next up for you might be a multi-tool if you don't have one already.
> I burned through a few Rockwell Sonicrafters in the past decade before upgrading to the Fein. What a difference!
> ...


According to the mfg the plank weighs 126 lbs.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> It's a beast, I can move it by myself, even put it on the truck, but I'd rather not.
> 
> We joke that the three-man rating means that it takes three guys to move it.
> 
> Once it's installed, though, it's great. It's like working from the sidewalk.


 I've got 2 that heavier than a summamabitt.
The third one is a tad lighter.
Moving any of them is no joke, especially up onto ladder jacks.
Be careful out there CD!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> I've got 2 that heavier than a summamabitt.
> The third one is a tad lighter.
> Moving any of them is no joke, especially up onto ladder jacks.
> Be careful out there CD!


THERE'S a good reason to get the pump staging :thumbsup:

We worked off 16 foot wood planks, it was like being at sea - yah got use to the movement in short order. :whistling2:

BUT they were a lot easier to set up than THAT girder.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> I've got 2 that heavier than a summamabitt.
> The third one is a tad lighter.
> Moving any of them is no joke, especially up onto ladder jacks.
> Be careful out there CD!


I'm trying to remember if we've ever set ours on ladder jacks. If we have, I've repressed the memory. Usually, we run it between scaffold towers on side or end brackets. Getting it up there is still no picnic, but better than trying to put it up on a pair of ladder jacks.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> THERE'S a good reason to get the pump staging :thumbsup:
> 
> We worked off 16 foot wood planks, it was like being at sea - yah got use to the movement in short order. :whistling2:
> 
> BUT they were a lot easier to set up than THAT girder.


Got 3 sets of pumps and aluma poles.
Sometimes the ladder jacks are more efficient.
The 3 ladder set makes it stable for 2 guys.

The planks I have are 16" wide.
We slide them up the outside face of the ladder.
2 guys can do it with some practice.
We've had to use them between scaffold towers on a few occasions.
What a PITA that was 3 sections up!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I've helped set it that up a few times onto ladder jacks, but thank goodness I never had to work off of one. I was never worried about the height, just climbing up onto the plank, and off of the plank

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've helped set it that up a few times onto ladder jacks, but thank goodness I never had to work off of one. I was never worried about the height, just climbing up onto the plank, and off of the plank
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


All planks and jacks are tied off. Including the access ladder. I used to do the 'up and over'. I'm both smarter and lazier now.:blink:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Monstertruck said:


> All planks and jacks are tied off. Including the access ladder. I used to do the 'up and over'. I'm both smarter and lazier now.:blink:


It was the up and over I don't like....that's also one of the things keeping me from buying some







Monstertruck said:


> All planks and jacks are tied off. Including the access ladder. I used to do the 'up and over'. I'm both smarter and lazier now.:blink:




Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> It was the up and over I don't like....that's also one of the things keeping me from buying some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tie off an access ladder. Problem solved. I'm too large and old to be going up and over anymore.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> Got 3 sets of pumps and aluma poles.
> Sometimes the ladder jacks are more efficient.
> The 3 ladder set makes it stable for 2 guys.
> 
> ...


Oh, 16" picks, sure. I was picturing putting a 20" x 24' "3-man" stage up on ladder jacks. I'm not sure of the weight, Werner doesn't list it in their catalog any more.

When we use it between towers, we "line" up one end at a time, much easier.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> Tie off an access ladder. Problem solved. I'm too large and old to be going up and over anymore.


I gotta ask...how large is too large...and how old is too old ....for the up and over?

We had one painter who had mastered "the slither": going between the wall and the plank. I knew I was too large for that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I already have 3 ladder jacks wide enough for the plank. As for up and over I stopped years ago, I set a ladder up and climb on now. Getting it onto the jacks I have done before with some one who knew what they were doing. Our crew I'm going to show them ground level then bring it up the ladder. This now also gives me a reason to set pennies aside for poles and pumps.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Tie off an access ladder. Problem solved. I'm too large and old to be going up and over anymore.


I'm just to old to be climbing up and over.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> I gotta ask...how large is too large...and how old is too old ....for the up and over?
> 
> We had one painter who had mastered "the slither": going between the wall and the plank. I knew I was too large for that.


The Slither! bwaaaaahaaahaahaha!

I passed the 'too large too old' stage several years ago on my way to 280+ @ age 52. aper bag over head:

Pushing those little 16"ers up the ladders was plenty enough for me 10 years ago. I can't imagine trying to muscle up a 3 man plank!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> The Slither! bwaaaaahaaahaahaha!
> 
> I passed the 'too large too old' stage several years ago on my way to 280+ @ age 52. aper bag over head:
> 
> Pushing those little 16"ers up the ladders was plenty enough for me 10 years ago. I can't imagine trying to muscle up a 3 man plank!


Still doing the up and over at 64...my partner does the same at 66. It helps me maintain my girlish figure.:whistling2:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Still doing the up and over at 64...my partner does the same at 66. It helps me maintain my girlish figure.:whistling2:


My guess is that your caboose is about 1/4 the size of mine.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> All planks and jacks are tied off. Including the access ladder. I used to do the 'up and over'. I'm both smarter and lazier now.:blink:


That raises a question, how do you guys tie off the ladders? We mainly use ladders, planks, and jacks for jobs with minimal prep/few "trips" over the wall. Anchoring ladders to the wall means holes to patch and prime...and time to wait for those to dry. 

Just don't tell me, "go back and touch those up", that's a non-starter.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> My guess is that your caboose is about 1/4 the size of mine.


Would that it were so. If I've done the math right, 5/7th is more like it.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> That raises a question, how do you guys tie off the ladders? We mainly use ladders, planks, and jacks for jobs with minimal prep/few "trips" over the wall. Anchoring ladders to the wall means holes to patch and prime...and time to wait for those to dry.
> 
> Just don't tell me, "go back and touch those up", that's a non-starter.


We only tie the tops of the ladders when it's going to be in a fixed position for the whole time. Other than that, we tie the planks to the jacks and the jacks to the ladders. Access ladder gets tied to the plank. Untie the access, drop the extensions with plank attached, next set ready to go.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Would that it were so. If I've done the math right, 5/7th is more like it.


That's alotta luggage for an old timer to be draggin' around. Unless your 6'10".


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> That's alotta luggage for an old timer to be draggin' around. Unless your 6'10".


Yeah, but I'm short for my height.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Yeah, but I'm short for my height.


You Sir, are hilarious!:jester:


----------

